# Ocean Kayak Trident 13 and Emotion SOT Stolen



## Norland (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi All , I just found out from my girlfriend that our kayaks was stolen from the warehouse in Fairfax va. Its an green emotion kayak and orange Ocean Kayak Trident 13 new only use it once last year.I am at work right now but I will post the pic and I have the serial number. I already contacted the police. The ok kayak has the red dragon sticker at the back side and the rod pod is missing because i have it to install some mods, there also has a black paint on the bow,2 yakattack geartrack on both sides and mighty might on the lid of the front hatch .Last we saw the kayaks was on March 7. Please pm if you heard anything. I also posted this on Snaggedline.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

First place I'd look if I were you would be Craigslist! A lot of stolen yaks have been sold there, from what I have heard. Just browse and find them and set up a meeting to buy them. Then they get busted!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to read about you kayak loss. Hope you get em back. Thieves are everywhere it seems. Hope they were insured at the warehouse


----------

